# Coming back to UK



## Pear123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi
I am a worried daughter of a 73 year old man who has lived in Spain for the last 6-7 years. He moved there with my mum and they were very happy there until she died 3 years ago and he has slowly got more lonely and more recently become very anxious about everything. He has had his house up for sale for nearly 6 monhs with no viewings and this is going to prove a slow process. My main concern though at the moment is that he will not have enough money to buy a house when he comes back home and I do not know where to start to see if we can get some help for him. Does anybody have any experience of the process of coming back home again and where we can go for advice? Thank you


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

This may be of help to you
http://www.ageuk.org.uk/Documents/EN-GB/Factsheets/FS25_Returning_from_abroad_fcs.pdf?dtrk=true


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Age UK are very good they helped my mum when she came back from South Africa with nothing. Contact them and try to talk to a person they will want to see him in person but I think you can do some ground work. They did find a place foe mum to live and sorted out her finances. 
Moyra.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Check this organization out as well.

Home Page - Alpha


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

If he´s had no viewings in 6 months, the house is too expensive. He´s unlikely to get what he paid for it 7 years ago.


----------



## Pear123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you all for this advise it is really helpful x


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

danboy20 said:


> If he´s had no viewings in 6 months, the house is too expensive. He´s unlikely to get what he paid for it 7 years ago.


I regret to have to agree. If he is selling through an agent, he is being _very _badly advised. They clearly don't care. 

As I found with some Spanish sellers, they hold out at unrealistic prices either because they have not understood that the market has collapsed or they are prepared to wait until the market catches up with their price.

Your papa needs to engage a different agent.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

The house we bought in Spain was on the market from Feb 2017 and we bought in June 2017. Admittedly the seller sold at a loss he bought the house 8 years ago for €235k a lot more than we paid. 

Hope this info helps you. 
Moyra.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Basically a house is worth what a person is willing to pay and what a buyer is willing to drop to.

I know of two houses near me both on market for the 250€ mark offer made on one €175 offer accepted as the widowed owner just wanted rid of other been for sale two years had offered refused to budge. I'm not nowcor have ever been convinced of market value. If you need to sell you drop to a price that makes it sellable if not you wait

I do wish the OP best wishes at an anxious time


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I know two retired English couples who returned to the UK - both eventually sold their houses in the village for less than half what they paid for them. However the exchange rate is in their favour at the moment as the euro is much stronger against the pound than when they purchased the properties twelve years ago. They both now live in mobile homes in England, and seem very happy.


----------



## Pear123 (Jul 24, 2017)

thank you all for your advise. I think my Dad has reached the point where he is willing to drop the price now but he is still tied into an agent at the moment for a couple of weeks. I think he will buy a mobile home too when he gets home and then me and my brother will help get him settled.So sad as he and my mum worked hard to buy their home in the UK and he isn't going to have much left but the money doesn't matter now just want him to be happy.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Your last line hit the nail on the head, as in being happy. Good luck with it all.


----------

